

Show HN: Interesting for iPhone - flyosity
http://flyosity.com/interesting

======
flyosity
Hey everyone, Interesting is a simple app for iOS 7 that shows links from
hundreds of hand-picked sites across the Internet, including Reddit. I made it
for myself, so I'd always have something to tap on and read at all times, but
redesigned it for iOS 7 and released it. Would love to know what HN thinks.

